# more Capone



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry the video was taken with my cell phone not the best quality.... 

Apparently Capone does not like moths on the ceiling of the kitchen... he is such a goof ball


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh do you have allot of millers. I have them everywhere. sick, sick, sick of them they have shit all over every thing. However I can't see the video. But your pictures of Capone are very cute he is a cutie. Nice and green where you are I'm jealous. All we have that is green is the yard and mostly the back yard.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Herzo said:


> Oh do you have allot of millers. I have them everywhere. sick, sick, sick of them they have shit all over every thing. However I can't see the video. But your pictures of Capone are very cute he is a cutie. Nice and green where you are I'm jealous. All we have that is green is the yard and mostly the back yard.



You Can't see the video if you click on the FB link next to photo, huh not sure why. 

never heard them called millers here, and yes we do.... with all that green comes lots of bugs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a great lookin pup! He looks so happy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Rvent said:


> You Can't see the video if you click on the FB link next to photo, huh not sure why.
> 
> never heard them called millers here, and yes we do.... with all that green comes lots of bugs.


I don't know why either it just says currently unavailable. Yes we call them millers here not sure why but it is a different world you know. They have been a little better here but we still have them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HE is a very good looking boy! very handsome and cute!


----------

